

Google Minus Google: Google Search without Google content - enra
http://www.startupbin.com/google-google/

======
bullseye
It's amazing how much content is in Google properties.

Number of results WITH: iphone (241,000,000) john mccain (40,000,000) barack
obama (58,000,000) isaac hayes (4,000,000)

Number of results WITHOUT: iphone (50,000,000) john mccain (12,000,000) barack
obama (11,000,000) isaac hayes (2,000,000)

~~~
akd
That must be some error in their number-of-pages estimator. Google does not
control ~70% of content out there.

